# Then and Now



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2022)

1942 RC Church Tobruk

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2022)

Ritz hotel Paris 1940



















Foto , 2WK Paris Hotel Ritz Restaurant mit Kameraden Wache , 040522-4 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto , 2WK Paris Hotel Ritz Restaurant mit Kameraden Wache , 040522-4 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 5, 2022)

France Chartres Hotel Grand Monarque 1940



















Foto , 2WK Frankreich Chartres Kameraden vor Hotel Grand Monarque , 040522-9 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto , 2WK Frankreich Chartres Kameraden vor Hotel Grand Monarque , 040522-9 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2022)

Bengasi Cathedral 1940s



















Vintage military WW2 Photograph British Soldiers Bengasi Cathedral 1940s #33 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage military WW2 Photograph British Soldiers Bengasi Cathedral 1940s #33 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 10, 2022)

Haarlemmerpoort Amsterdam 1940s

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (May 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> France Chartres Hotel Grand Monarque 1940
> 
> View attachment 667006
> 
> ...


Interestingly the statue of Marceau (General François Séverin-Marceau) on the left side had a much higher base before 




than today:




Some modern Zoning By-law or similar may have caused the shortening....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 10, 2022)

Heavy rains?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 10, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Heavy rains?


I believe this describes the change:
_The statue was inaugurated in 21 September 1851, as can be read on its base. It was transferred to a safe place in October 2003 during the city renovation and *replaced to its initial place with a ceremony in June 2006. *_
On the old photos the statue was in the centrepoint of the circular/round piazza - it's a pedestrian way now. The street was behind the statue (see old photo above). IMHO it was shortened and moved to the right during the renovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 10, 2022)

A very pretty place. From the last photo, it looks like a good decision.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2022)

Hradčany in Prague entrance. New management



















Foto, Wk2, Soldaten der Wehrmacht am Hradčany in Prag (N)50007 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Soldaten der Wehrmacht am Hradčany in Prag (N)50007 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2022)

Bukarest Ateneul



















Foto WK II Wehrmacht Soldat Athenäum Bukarest Ateneul Român Rumänien K1.62 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Wehrmacht Soldat Athenäum Bukarest Ateneul Român Rumänien K1.62 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2022)

Prague, Pulverturm



















Foto, Wk2, Lkw in der Stadtmitte von Prag, Pulverturm (N)20994 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Lkw in der Stadtmitte von Prag, Pulverturm (N)20994 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2022)

Versaille Statue of Louis XIV in place d'armes of Versailles




















Nr-39199 Foto PK 2,Wk Deutsche Wehrmacht im Süden Offiziere vor Denkmal | eBay


Entdecken Sie Nr-39199 Foto PK 2,Wk Deutsche Wehrmacht im Süden Offiziere vor Denkmal in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (May 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Versaille Statue of Louis XIV in place d'armes of Versailles
> 
> View attachment 667873
> 
> ...


The statue was re-sited in 2009 on the Place d'Armes (in front of the palace). Previously (as seen on the WWII photo) it was in the courtyard, where the gate is now.




I'm sure I have my own photo with the statue in the old position (and probably myself being there) but it's from the pre-digital photos era and not easy to find.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2022)

Spanien 1938 Legion Condor, Straßenleben in Zaragoza, Kirchturm



















Foto Spanien 1938 Legion Condor, Straßenleben in Zaragoza, Kirchturm, Menschen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien 1938 Legion Condor, Straßenleben in Zaragoza, Kirchturm, Menschen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2022)

Bahnhof in BAR SUR AUBE 1940 in Frankreich

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2022)

Caserne Mangin

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2022)

Hotel de Paris in Le Mans (now Concordia )

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2022)

Sept 1945 WW2 Berlin British Officer in front of damaged Brandenburg Gate

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2022)

Spanien 1938 Legion Condor, Straße in Almazan



















Foto Spanien 1938 Legion Condor, Straße in Almazan, Marktplatz, Frauen, LKW | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Spanien 1938 Legion Condor, Straße in Almazan, Marktplatz, Frauen, LKW in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 14, 2022)

Ursinus Haus d. WASSERKUPPE Segelflieger Segelflugzeug Flugplatz 1936



















Orig. Foto Ursinus Haus d. WASSERKUPPE Segelflieger Segelflugzeug Flugplatz 1936 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Ursinus Haus d. WASSERKUPPE Segelflieger Segelflugzeug Flugplatz 1936 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2022)

Kriegs marine Verwaltungsgebäude

Stedelijk Museum Breda Holland



















2x orig. Foto KM Verwaltungsgebäude - Breda - 1943 Holland Niederlande | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2x orig. Foto KM Verwaltungsgebäude - Breda - 1943 Holland Niederlande in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2022)

Railway station Pionki Poland



















SELTEN ) Bahnhof Pionki Foto 2wk Polen Fotoalbum Poland Kozienice Radom | eBay


Entdecken Sie SELTEN ) Bahnhof Pionki Foto 2wk Polen Fotoalbum Poland Kozienice Radom in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2022)

Train station Sedan Mai 1940 Flak Regt. 36 passing through



















2 x Foto, Flak Regt. 36, Denkmal und Bahnhof in Sedan, Frankreich (N)50453 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 x Foto, Flak Regt. 36, Denkmal und Bahnhof in Sedan, Frankreich (N)50453 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2022)

Warnemünde




















Warnemünde Einlaufendes U-Boot in den Hafen, U40 in Rostock | eBay


Entdecken Sie Warnemünde Einlaufendes U-Boot in den Hafen, U40 in Rostock in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2022)

De Volharing Den Haag prinsegracht 11 building may 1940 ( not Amsterdam as is on the back.
























Foto Wehrmacht Vormarsch Holland 9. Pz. Div. auf der Fahrt durch Amsterdam 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wehrmacht Vormarsch Holland 9. Pz. Div. auf der Fahrt durch Amsterdam 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2022)

DIJON Saint Michel 1940 notice sandbag protection





















Orig. Foto 253.ID Pkw Lkw vor Kirche in DIJON Frankreich 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto 253.ID Pkw Lkw vor Kirche in DIJON Frankreich 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 17, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> De Volharing Den Haag prinsegracht 11 building may 1940 ( not Amsterdam as is on the back.
> 
> View attachment 668946
> 
> ...


The _De Volharding_ - building is such an amazing example of modern architecture. Built in 1927-1928 and based upon De Stijl (and the later Bauhaus) principles it looks so natural in the modern cityscape and so futuristic in the old photo.




_J. W. Buijs, De Volharding building, Holland. "A use of opaque glass and transparent glass, letting in a maximum of light from outside the city. By night giving the opposite effect: projecting artificial light into the street. Especially happy is the use of opaque glass for publicity. The lettering attached to the back of the glass appears only at night, transforming the whole space into a single electric sign." _Frederick Kiesler, Contemporary Art Applied to the Store and Its Display, 1930.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2022)

LA ROCHEPOT b. Beaune Chagny chateau 1941




















2./Art.Abt.601: Wehrmacht Appel v.d. Schloss LA ROCHEPOT b. Beaune Chagny 1941 ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2./Art.Abt.601: Wehrmacht Appel v.d. Schloss LA ROCHEPOT b. Beaune Chagny 1941 ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2022)

Libourne, France 1940 




















2 x Foto, Marktplatz und Denkmal in Libourne, Frankreich 1940 (N)19727 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 x Foto, Marktplatz und Denkmal in Libourne, Frankreich 1940 (N)19727 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2022)

Notre Dame Paris 1940

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2022)

Brugge Belgium




















Foto, Hotel le Panier d*OR in Frankreich (N)20652 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Hotel le Panier d*OR in Frankreich (N)20652 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2022)

Dasing bei Augsburg St Martin church 1938

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2022)

ELVERUM BRU 1936 Elverum in Norwegen 1940



















Foto: WH-Soldat auf der Brücke ELVERUM BRU 1936 bei Elverum in Norwegen 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto: WH-Soldat auf der Brücke ELVERUM BRU 1936 bei Elverum in Norwegen 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2022)

The Kehlsteinhaus (known as the Eagle's Nest in English-speaking countries)



















WWII Era US Air Force PHOTO ALBUM Germany Hitlers House Airplane Crash | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Era US Air Force PHOTO ALBUM Germany Hitlers House Airplane Crash at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2022)

Took some searching but this is Groot Haesebroekseweg 44, Wassenaar , former house of the Kröller-Müllers , art collecters . Now the residence at the ambassador of Canada ( his private house so i post no picture of it)

















Foto Niederlande Holland Wehrmacht Soldat Unterkunft Quartier in Wassenaar 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Niederlande Holland Wehrmacht Soldat Unterkunft Quartier in Wassenaar 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2022)

Historium Markt van Brugge 1940 ( not a cathedral and not France but Belgium )




















Foto, prachtvolle Kathedrale in Frankreich, VL(80055) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, prachtvolle Kathedrale in Frankreich, VL(80055) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (May 25, 2022)

Snautzer, if I may, here are some photos from a place I know very well - Cafe Tomaselli in Salzburg, Austria. It's located in the virtual center of the Old City, just meters from Mozart's birth house and the cathedral (Salzburger Dom). I visited it for the last time in 2008 and had a "melange" (the Salzburg-type cappuccino) on that very terrasse.
*1852:*




*Cafe Tomaselli in the 1940s:*




After the city was occupied by US-forces part of the cafe became the American Red Cross station.
*And now:*




Note: between the yellow building and the white one on the right, deep down is the smallest house in Salzburg - only 1.42m wide (4'-8"):




Cheers!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 27, 2022)

Neumarkttor in Jüterbog

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2022)

That's changed a bit.


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 27, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Neumarkttor in Jüterbog
> 
> View attachment 671062
> 
> ...


The old photo shows in fact the DAM GATE (Dammtor). Below a modern view from the (almost) same viewing point:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2022)

Windmühle Mühle am Eingang Flugplatz NORDERNEY Fliegerhorst

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2022)

Monument aux morts americains SAINT-NAZAIRE LE SAMMY - MONUMENT AMERICAIN: in SAINT-NAZAIRE, The Loire Valley, a journey through France




















Orig. Foto Soldat bei Denkmal am Küste SAINT-NAZAIRE Frankreich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Soldat bei Denkmal am Küste SAINT-NAZAIRE Frankreich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2022)

The center of the city of Slupsk

Foto Parade Jugend Junge Pimpf b. Rathaus STOLPMÜNDE Ustka Polen 1937

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2022)

Slupsk new gate



















Orig. Foto Flak Soldaten am Marktplatz STOLPMÜNDE Ustka Polen 1937 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Flak Soldaten am Marktplatz STOLPMÜNDE Ustka Polen 1937 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2022)

Montfaucon d'Argonne 1940 Montfaucon American Monument

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2022)

The Battle for Verdun 1916: Mort Homme, Côte 304



1940

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2022)

Goslar Rathaus Marktkirche Wehrmacht Soldat Bevölkerung Einheimische Oktober 1942



















Foto Goslar Rathaus Marktkirche Wehrmacht Soldat Bevölkerung Einheimische Okt.42 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Goslar Rathaus Marktkirche Wehrmacht Soldat Bevölkerung Einheimische Okt.42 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2022)

Bad Schandau Markt Gambrinus 



















Foto Bad Schandau Markt Gambrinus-Brauerei Geschäfte Gasthof zum Fischer Auto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Bad Schandau Markt Gambrinus-Brauerei Geschäfte Gasthof zum Fischer Auto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Gemünden Germany Obertorstrasse , the old Drogerie was recenrly sold. Another farmecy board is still hangin.


















WWII Signal Corps photo U.S. ARMY 14th ARMORED IN GEMUNDIN GERMANY 1945 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII Signal Corps photo U.S. ARMY 14th ARMORED IN GEMUNDIN GERMANY 1945 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Torre dell'orologio (Venezia), Italy




















Orig. Foto Piloten m. Orden am Marktplatz VENEDIG Venezia Italien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Piloten m. Orden am Marktplatz VENEDIG Venezia Italien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2022)

Kortrijk Grote Markt with Sint-Maartenskerk 12-05-1944 Friday

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2022)

US Pilot Battistero Di San Giovanni, Cattedrale Di Pisa you are not allowed on the grass anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2022)

monument COMPIÈGNE Oise

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2022)

Ratusz Pszczynie

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

1000 Jahre Alsleben Saale Rathaus Sachsen-Anhalt Elbe Salzlandkreis

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

Rathaus in Marburg Lahn im Februar 1940

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1000 Jahre Alsleben Saale Rathaus Sachsen-Anhalt Elbe Salzlandkreis
> 
> View attachment 673588
> 
> ...


*1000 Jahre Stadt Alsleben an der Saale - Kreistreffen der NSDAP 1.-2. August 1936 in Alsleben "*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

Monument aux morts de Carentan

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2022)

Triumphbogen in Bukarest, Rumänien 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 19, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2022)

Hartenstein Hotel, Oosterbeek, September 1944 ( Arnhem battle), and Hartenstein Airborne Museum, June 2017.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2022)

Potsdam Sanssouci 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

Notre Dame Paris

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2022)

Dinant Rocher Bayard 1940 German advance

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2022)

Brussels Town Hall - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2022)

Saint Quentin town hall

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

Feldherrnhalle MÜNCHEN Feldherrnhalle - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2022)

Oude Kirk, Oosterbeek, after the Arnhem battle, September 1944, and in June 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2022)

Petite BayonneFrance

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2022)

Nordsee Museum Husum 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2022)

Porta Nigra Trier

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2022)

Weißmainquelle – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

By Herbert Ortner, Vienna, Austria - own image, scan from slide, CC BY 2.5, File:Krnov townhall 1.jpg - Wikimedia Commons

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2022)

Chateau Vaux-le-Vicomte

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2022)

From the control tower of 100th Bomb Group, Thorpe Abbotts, 1944, and 75 years later, in August, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

casino de Trouville sur Mer 1940 build 1912 Casino de Trouville-sur-Mer — Wikipédia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2022)

The Red Church of Saints Simon and Helena Minsk 1942
















__





The Red Church of Saints Simon and Helena


Minsk is known as a city, in which both Catholicism and Orthodoxy are quite common. It is not surprising that there are many monuments of Catholic architecture in the capital. Among them one of the most famous is the Red Church of Saints Simon and Helena. This building is made in the spirit of...




roomer.by

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2022)

EBERSTEIN Kärnten Österreich 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2022)

Altes Haus in Bacharach am Rhein

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2022)

Marktgemeindeamt St. Paul Platz St. Blasien 1 9470 St. Paul im Lavanttal

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2022)

the bridge at Arnhem

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 3, 2022)

Nicely done but bridge 1 was destroyed in the war. And bridge 2 a bridgevover the Yssel


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2022)

yes, the John Frost bridge was rebuilt in the same spot

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2022)

Herkulesbrunnen, Heidelberg, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 4, 2022)

The pigeon on the statue's head reminds me of High School grad when a buddy said, "When you get to be a pilot, get those damned pigeons for me."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2022)

Domfront-en-Poiraie Saint-Julien church

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 7, 2022)

Gent water fort Gravensteen 1940 Gravensteen - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

Elsass Wangen 1940-45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 8, 2022)

Not WW2 but evocative nontheless. 

Canadian soldiers in the Grand Place, Mons, on 11 November 1918:





Grand Place, Mons, today(ish):

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 9, 2022)

1 Rue du Dauphin Charleroi 1944 cityhall

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2022)

New Town Hall (German: Neues Rathaus)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

A real treat. Different ages in 1 picture. ww1 Guynemer statue and tank ww2 geman invading soldiers a tank memorial. the tank in in a museum now but they marked the spot with a plaque 

 buffnut453

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 13, 2022)

That's awesome. Thanks 

 Snautzer01
. I like the use of GoogleEarth to provide the modern view. Many thanks for sharing. 

I did a similar thing for a painting showing the attack by the Robinson's Brigade, comprising 1/4th, 2/47th and 2/59th Regiments of Foot, against French forces at Gamarra Mayor during the Battle of Vitoria in 1813. One of my Great x3 Grandfathers was in the 2/47th. The painting post-dates the actual battle by many decades, but the location hasn't changed much even to this day. Unfortunately, the church in the background, with its distinctive low, square towers in front, is largely hidden by the trees at the side of the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2022)

Weischlitz bahnhof

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 14, 2022)

STALAG IX-B HQ Building, Bad Orb:







Same building as seen in 2019 - it was then a Thai restaurant (I took the photo...I think it lines up pretty well):







STALAG IXB around the time of its liberation in April 1945 - note the steps at the end of the long building on the right (not to mention all the crosses leaning up against it):






One of the few surviving WW2 vintage POW barrack blocks at Bad Orb in 2019 which I'm pretty sure is the same building as the one shown above. The upper part of the building has been renewed but the foundations are clearly original (actually dating back to WW1 when the site was a German Army barracks before being turned into a children's outward-bound centre during the inter-war years):

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2022)

Hamburg Karstadt in Wandsbek

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2022)

Castle Puschkin st Petersburg (Leningrad) Russia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2022)

Dôme des Invalides Paris

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 17, 2022)

Generalstok (1664), army barracks; Kastellet (The Citadel), Copenhagen, Denmark

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

Sint-Maartenskerk Aarlen Belgie

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2022)

Mažeikiai Telšiai station 1939-1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2022)

3 crosses monument Kalnai-Park Vilnius 1939-1945

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2022)

Collegiate Church of Our Lady (French: Collégiale Notre Dame de Dinant) 1940

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 7, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Collegiate Church of Our Lady (French: Collégiale Notre Dame de Dinant) 1940
> 
> View attachment 680737
> 
> ...



Y’know, I’m not seeing a church in the “now” image. Perhaps I’m distracted?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> Y’know, I’m not seeing a church in the “now” image. Perhaps I’m distracted?


And now?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

Gare SNCF de Versailles Chantiers



















Foto Frankreich, Bahnhof Versailles Chantiers, Wehrmacht Soldaten | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Frankreich, Bahnhof Versailles Chantiers, Wehrmacht Soldaten in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2022)

Heeressportschule Haus der Offiziere Wünsdorf 1939-45
















Haus der Offiziere Wünsdorf


Für die Olympiade 1936 in Berlin wurden hier die deutschen Wettkämpfer vorbereitet, während alle anderen Nationen im Olympischen Dorf (Elstal) untergebracht waren. Ihr erster Leiter war von 1919 bis 1924 Hans Surén. Es folgten weitere Kasernenbauten, ein Lazarett und Pferdeställe. Mit Nutzung...



www.lostareas.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

Liberty Bridge Budapest)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2022)

France , Cognac 41 Pl. François 1er 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

Boulevard de Magenta Paris

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2022)

Linderhof Palace (German: Schloss Linderhof) is a Schloss in Germany, in southwest Bavaria near the village of Etta

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2022)

Holland, Sneek, Watertoren

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2022)

Obélisques de Louxor Paris

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2022)

Lübeck Holstentor

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 7, 2022)

Snautzer, do you by any chance know which city is this? Is this modern looking building still existing?




The above photo is from the public LIFE-archives. An important clue is the "Goten Apotheke" in the ground floor of the corner building. There is a pharmacy with the same name in Köln, Germany - I googled it but the location is different. Yes, there is a 5-6-storey building nearby, but it doesn't appear to be the same.
This looks like a very prominent modern boulevard constructed around the time of the photo: the trees are very small and all buildings are in the same modern style.
It would be interesting to have a today's view of the same place.
Cheers!
P.S. I found it by coincidence - this is Gdynia in Poland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2022)

Catania Italy statue Uberto 1

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

The statue is a reconstruction of the original statue from 1932, which was destroyed in WW II by the Germans. The reconstruction was done by Andrzej Renes. The reconstructed statue was placed in 1998 Pilsudski, Józef - Equestrian statues

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2022)

Helsinki dome 1940-45

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2022)

Parliament of Norway (Stortinget) Building

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2022)

Only thing really changed is the wind direction.

Teaneck Armory

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Only thing really changed is the wind direction.
> 
> Teaneck Armory


An amazing structure!
But nope, they changed something - check the tops of the risalits/avantcorps and the turrets behind - the battlements are gone. The nice proportions are gone too.
IMHO the crenels were very attractive!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2022)

Town hall Vannes France 1940-45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2022)

Eglise Notre dDame AUXONNE Saône 1939-45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Eglise Notre dDame AUXONNE Saône 1939-45
> 
> View attachment 688437
> 
> ...


An interesting detail: the monument visible on both photos, is a statue of Napoleon Bonaparte.
P.S. .....as a young officer.









Cheers!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2022)

"I.m sure my wallet is here somewhere !"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 24, 2022)

Airframes said:


> "I.m sure my wallet is here somewhere !"



Nah...his phone just buzzed.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 24, 2022)

I thought he just ate at Taco Bell!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 1, 2022)

Found this recently:
Piazza Tasso, Sorrento. All buildings are exactly the same today.
No condos, no new developments, no "optimized multi-use of urban spaces". No sh...t!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2022)

Koning Boudewijnpromenade Oostende, Vlaams Gewest 1940-45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2022)

Station 153, 8th USAAF, Framlingham, Suffolk, UK. The control tower in 1944, and as it is today.
This is now the 390th Bomb Group Museum and The Museum of the British Resistance, and more pics and info can be found in my thread "The Travels of Tel's Tin Tent".

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

Speeltoren Edam Holland 1940-45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2022)

Cambrai - Monument aux morts 1914-18

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Hotel de la Panne Belgium 1940

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

La Rochelle train station 1940-45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2022)

place Raymond Poincaré Versailles, Île-de-France

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2022)

P'tit Quinquin Lille France

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 29, 2022)

A lot more pigeon stains now.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

Jagd-Schul-Flugzeug auf Anhänger vor der Brauerei Martin in Ebensfeld

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2022)

Little Mermaid of Kopenhage

*



*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

Bootshotel " NORMANDIE" in Koksijde 




















Deutsche Soldaten am Bootshotel " NORMANDIE" in Koksijde Belgien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsche Soldaten am Bootshotel " NORMANDIE" in Koksijde Belgien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

Monument to the Unknown Hero Belgrade Servie

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2022)

Eglise du Saint-Sépulcre de Montdidier, Montdidier 1940

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

Riga Lettland 1941
Roland's Statue

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2022)

Jasna Góra Monastery 1940-45

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2022)

Bickentor VILLINGEN 1933-45

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2022)

Galleria Vittorio Emanuele III Messina Sardinia Kubelwagen -->> Golf

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Monument to the Unknown Hero Belgrade Servie
> 
> View attachment 695096
> 
> ...


If we ignore the stairs in middle, it looks like the tomb of Cyrus the Great:



Tomb of Cyrus - Google Search

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Linderhof Palace (German: Schloss Linderhof) is a Schloss in Germany, in southwest Bavaria near the village of Etta
> 
> 
> View attachment 684225
> ...


In WW2 photo, what is that extra piece of cloth on their shoulders??? Never seen that before!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> In WW2 photo, what is that extra piece of cloth on their shoulders??? Never seen that before!


I believe it is a fanfare / military band . they always have some fancy stuff around their uniform.

Reactions: Informative Informative:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Riga Lettland 1941
> Roland's Statue
> 
> View attachment 696089
> ...


I knew that the new statue of Roland is a copy (the original is kept in a church in Riga), but I also have the impression the statue has been moved from its original place. The proximity to the church with the hexagonal tower is different in both photos. The big dark 5-storey house was probably re-built after the war, but in the war time photo there is a damaged modern style corner building at the approx. same place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 18, 2022)

ARTESH said:


> In WW2 photo, what is that extra piece of cloth on their shoulders??? Never seen that before!







As Snautzer already mentioned these are uniforms of a military band members.
The shoulder piece is called _"Schwalbennest"_ in German (swallow nest). The British equivalent is "Shoulder Wings".
If you check historical photos or pictures (starting with the18. century) you'll find many different styles in all possible countries and in their military (or even civil) bands.
Cheers!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2022)

Lion statue of the fortress of Belfort France

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sunday at 7:10 AM)

Cathedral Holy Ghost Hradec Kralove Czech Republic

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sunday at 7:14 AM)




----------



## Engineman (Sunday at 8:50 AM)

Snautzer01 said:


> Cathedral Holy Ghost Hradec Kralove Czech Republic
> 
> View attachment 701592
> 
> ...



Notice the early WW2 pro-Nazi "V" (Viktoria) symbols on some of the buildings.

Eng

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sunday at 9:32 AM)

Engineman said:


> Notice the early WW2 pro-Nazi "V" (Viktoria) symbols on some of the buildings.
> 
> Eng


Yes. Seem those more then once. Dies out after 1942.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

